# Help



## Anonymous! (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm sorry, but Im not sure if it's IBS I have or chronic constipation or something else.At first it was just regular description painful constipation that lasted a long time. Even when I cleared out, I would get it again right after, but then it got worse. It hurts a lot. And a lot of times nothing ever comes out, and it's painful. But then I took laxatives and It made things soft, but it was still stuck. Why is that?! It still wouldnt come out, and even if anything came out no everything would come out. This is only a very very brief description, but by this can anywpone help me as to helping with pain or what I have?! Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you saying that when you can go it is just a small bit (which is common in constipation as the stool dries out and gets smaller) or that when you try to go, even if the stool is an easy to pass consistency you strain for a long time before it comes out?If you strain a long time with nothing coming out then you may need to get your pelvic floor tested to make sure it actually relaxes the sphincter when you go to push stuff out.The feeling that you still need to go even after a BM (incomplete evacuation) is common in IBS and can be quite annoying and it can be hard to treat.


----------



## Anonymous! (Aug 8, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> Are you saying that when you can go it is just a small bit (which is common in constipation as the stool dries out and gets smaller) or that when you try to go, even if the stool is an easy to pass consistency you strain for a long time before it comes out?If you strain a long time with nothing coming out then you may need to get your pelvic floor tested to make sure it actually relaxes the sphincter when you go to push stuff out.The feeling that you still need to go even after a BM (incomplete evacuation) is common in IBS and can be quite annoying and it can be hard to treat.


Ok, thanks I'm going to take that heavily in consideration, but is it possible to be treatable at home or not


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pelvic floor issues usually are more of a go to a clinic and get biofeedback kind of then than a do-it-yourself project.


----------

